# Need 3rd enclosure & who should go where



## Predatorhousepet (Jan 8, 2018)

(I've been lurking for a while but this is my first actual post, so I just want to say hi to everyone.)

Anyway, I have 2 well-established planted Exo Terra nano terrariums with isopods living in the substrate, one 8x8x12 and the other 8x8x8 that I had intended to eventually house a Hierodula membranacea and a Ghost Mantis once they grew large enough to leave their deli cups. However, I spontaneously bought another Ghost Mantis nymph and an Orchid Mantis nymph so now I'm going to need another enclosure eventually. (Right now all 4 are around L2/L3 size so I want to wait for at least another molt or two before they go in their final enclosures.)

I want to put the two Ghosts together in one terrarium, and of course the Orchid &amp; Hierodula will go in separate terrariums. I want to get another Exo Terra to match the other two I already have but I am unsure which size would be best, I was considering getting another 8x8x12 or a 12x12x18 for the Hierodula. I'm thinking the larger 12x12x18 size would be better when it is full grown but is it going to be too big for an L3/L4? I know Hierodulas are fairly agressive and will chase down prey so maybe it will do ok in the larger terrarium, idk. If I go with the 8x8x12 instead is that going to be ok for it as an adult? I've read they grow up to 4" and that seems like the bare minimum size it would need. HOWEVER, this is going to be a planted terrarium so the substrate takes a couple inches off of the available height, giving it more like 9.5" to 10" of airspace. Because of this I am fairly convinced the 12x12x18 is the better choice but let me know what you think.

I had originally planned to put one Ghost in the 8x8x8 terrarium (actual airspace is 6" to 6.5" in height because of the substrate) but now that I have 2 Ghosts and an Orchid where should I put them?  Should the 2 Ghosts still go in the 8x8x8 and the Orchid in the 8x8x12 or vice versa? I'd like to know your opinion on what would work best, thanks.


----------



## rantology (Jan 8, 2018)

the 8x8x12 would be kind of small for an adult Hierodula, especially if you're going to fully substrate/plant it. They are perfect for ghosts and orchids. You won't regret the 12x12x18 as you have a lot more space to work with and can put cool plants in them... they're much better for Hierodula and have plenty of room for it- I housed my ~L3-L5 H.Membranacea in one and she had no problem hunting down flies. Just keep adequate amounts of prey with them and they should do just fine.

I would definitely put the 2 ghosts in the bigger 8x8x12 and the orchid in the 8x8x8


----------



## Predatorhousepet (Jan 8, 2018)

Thank you, that was what I was leaning towards doing but I guess I just needed a second opinion for confidence. Will the Orchid be okay in the 8x8x8 for its entire life or will I eventually have to move it into a 8x8x12 when it's a full grown adult? I don't know if its male or female yet, I bought it as an unsexed L2...I do realize the sex may make a difference in the answer as male adults are typically much smaller than females.


----------



## rantology (Jan 8, 2018)

Predatorhousepet said:


> Thank you, that was what I was leaning towards doing but I guess I just needed a second opinion for confidence. Will the Orchid be okay in the 8x8x8 for its entire life or will I eventually have to move it into a 8x8x12 when it's a full grown adult? I don't know if its male or female yet, I bought it as an unsexed L2...I do realize the sex may make a difference in the answer as male adults are typically much smaller than females.


Should be fine for it's whole life, try to be minimal with the substrate/decoration in it though to keep a nice open space for it to molt.


----------

